# New Knife Purchase



## JamesECarney (Sep 14, 2021)

My new knife purchase: Derringer Novelty Knife with Black Inserts
Lets see how it will perform.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I like *my* Derringer better. Ha, ha.


----------

